
I work as a journalist in a third world country ... Today my Telegram got hacked - pizza
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/hdv38j/i_work_as_a_journalist_in_a_third_world_country/
======
onyva
“Third World Country”? Journalists ?!? use that term in 2020?

